# Hola from Texa$



## TERRor (Feb 24, 2008)

My name is TJ and I'm a 38 year old kid. I've been keeping reptiles for more than 10 years now. Mainly dwarf Boa species...Hog's, Sonoran's, Nic's, etc. I also dabble in Tarantulas.

I also own a Steel Building company and I am the wrestling coach for a MMA team.

I accidentally stumbled across mantisplace.com (which is how I found this place) about 4-5weeks ago and needless to say Mantids are kick ######!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello TERRor, guess who? :blink: yea that's right, ya use me and just throw me aside,  I see how this is gonna go  .... OK I am over it! Good to see u here, so whazs happening? Welcome from OHIO :lol Hey we built the tallest steel stud building in the world a short time back, are u into steel studs or something else?


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome, 38 year old kid!


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 25, 2008)

welcome


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 25, 2008)

Hola Texan!

Welcome to the board. We got Texans from Houston, Arlington and Mt. Pleasant on the board. What part of Texas are you from?


----------



## TERRor (Feb 25, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hello TERRor, guess who? :blink: yea that's right, ya use me and just throw me aside,  I see how this is gonna go  .... OK I am over it! Good to see u here, so whazs happening? Welcome from OHIO :lol Hey we built the tallest steel stud building in the world a short time back, are u into steel studs or something else?


Oh you are going to be hearing from me soon.  Real soon. I promise. :lol: 

I mainly deal with Pre-Engineered or Steel Truss Buildings.



DARKSPEED said:


> Hola Texan!Welcome to the board. We got Texans from Houston, Arlington and Mt. Pleasant on the board. What part of Texas are you from?


New Braunfels. Just north of San Antonio.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2008)

ok good, but don't bring that avatar  , gruesome!


----------



## TERRor (Feb 25, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> ok good, but don't bring that avatar  , gruesome!


The avatar just represents my sense of humor. :lol: 

Everybody loves a clown!


----------



## Mantida (Feb 25, 2008)

Yurk, clowns scare me.  

Welcome! I'm a Texan too


----------

